# PS3 reset itself



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

I just turned my PS3 on as usual, and for some reason instead of starting normally it came up with a black screen saying that my PS3 had been reset.

i had to re-enter and configure the whole thing again, my heart actually skipped a beat when i thought i may have lost all of my save games and MW2 info, fortunatly it said it had managed to restore information for user

I have no idea why it did this, very strange


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

doin a system update, usually takes around 45mins. 2hrs later and it's only on 56 %


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i did the update the other day, the new update only has the polish language added and some image bits

but it never completely resets itself like this without warning, i have not idea why it did this


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't want to worry you matt but just before my old one got the YLOD twice when switching it on i had to setup my HDMI setting again. It was like it lost the settings somehow? Did yours do this too?


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

rockape said:


> doin a system update, usually takes around 45mins. 2hrs later and it's only on 56 %


Yeah, I got sick of waiting and downloaded it from the PC onto a memory stick - took a few minutes then !


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

dal23 said:


> I don't want to worry you matt but just before my old one got the YLOD twice when switching it on i had to setup my HDMI setting again. It was like it lost the settings somehow? Did yours do this too?


uh oh, yes I had to tell it the date/time etc. and setup networking

I hope it doesnt fail, I havent had a problem so far, and its never overheated
i just turned it on to watch TV and it came up like that

it better not fail though, i cant replace it if it does, and i rely on the PS3 for tv and gaming


----------

